# FS: 55 Water tank, planted tank gravel



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

55 gallon food-grade plastic drum on furniture dolly. With installed 3/4" garden hose faucet at the base, and 1/8" ice-maker style poly line in the top. Has a brass float valve to stop the water when the tank gets full. Connect a filtered (simple or R/O) water line and add a pump to the output for easy water changes. I used it for several years without a problem but recently upgraded to a 165g tank to support my many aquariums. Asking $50



Four buckets of gravel. Flourite/river stone mix. 5 gallon buckets contain between 50-70lbs each. Asking $5/bucket or free if you bring a clean replacement 5g bucket for each one you take.



Items to be picked up in downtown Dallas.


----------

